# 120 gallon Nano Paradise - Now a Riparium jungle! *UPDATE*



## mo2vation (Dec 24, 2012)

I love 120's.... such great geometry for Scape'ing

Nanos... you're gonna find yourself adding nanos and adding and adding nanos until they are clouds in that tank.

And that is a very, very good thing.

I had two 90's and a 65 rolling in my quiver all at once. I ended up having zillions. The 65 ended up just being my cory tank... 

I have a cory problem. I loves them way too much. Lil Super Mario looking freaks.



-K


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

That's unfortunate about the Congo's. How many did you have? I have 7 and they are a joy to watch. They play tag in the morning, but no one is ever singled out. It almost looks like a relay race. Sometimes they will plow into the Bloodfin Tetras and scare them making them school up and swim across the tank in a tight school. I absolutely love mine. 
That being said I'd at least double the size of those schools. I know neons and glow light tetras aren't the best schooling fish, but 20-25 of each along with 20-25 Rummynose or my favorite Bloodfins would really look cool.
I also like the scape of your tank. Very jungle looking but it still has a lot of open area for them to group in. 
Perhaps that was an issue with the Congos. My tank has several very large pieces of driftwood that extend out of the water. There are huge line of sight breaks.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

I had a group of 8, 5 males and 3 females. The two biggest males constantly fought. I tried splitting the sight lines as well - but then they would run into it :/

Definitely agree on stocking numbers - there are more of each group coming 

It will predominantly be Dwarf Emerald and Celestial Pearls, but plan to have schools of all kinds of nano fish!


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

Updates!











Will be adding more tonight - it was tough to get a good picture yesterday. The Finnex Planted+ 24/7 is amazing though - I am really excited for this fixture


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Good looking tank! What equipment are you running?


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

thanks!

*Equipment:*
- Eheim 2075 Filter
- GLA inline co2 
- Cascade 1000 Filter
- Hydor 300w inline (additional heater required during cold months)
- Aquaclear 110
Aquatek Paintball co2 w/ 24ounce co2

*Lighting*
Finnex 24/7 - 48"
Finnex Planted+ 24"
Current USA Sat+ 24"

*Substrate*
Miracle Gro Organic Potting mix, Black Diamond Blasting Sand cap


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Curious, how long does a 24oz bottle last you?


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

quite a while - probably 2-3 months.

I have a spare 24 ounce, as well as a couple of 12s from my paintball days that I keep as backup.


I plan to eventually upgrade the co2 system - as I'm not super happy with the quality of the Aquatek - but it works for now.


----------



## OmegaCactus (Jan 9, 2015)

Awesome tank, and I love your choice for stocking! 

Quick question - what temp do you keep it at?


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

OmegaCactus said:


> Awesome tank, and I love your choice for stocking!
> 
> Quick question - what temp do you keep it at?



It hovers around 74.7. 



Added 5 more Scarlet Badis today. once they grow a little bit I will update the pics.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice tank. I like the diversity of fish. I too went with doing a micro community tank rather than larger fish.
Look into Psuedomugil rainbowfish species (Gertrudae Aru 2 or Aru 4, Paskai, etc.), even threadfin rainbows, small fish and are shrimp safe to the best of my knowledge (I've seen them kept in shrimp tanks). Colorful, very nice fins and definitely fun to watch them display at each other. Espei rasbora are another beautiful little fish.
Get some more bottom dwellers as well, maybe dwarf corydoras species (Corydoras pygmaeus, habrosus, hastatus)

Would be even nicer if you could get a picture that would do the tank justice (can tell pic quality is not so great, can't really see much of the small fish in the pic, and glass does look a bit dirty). Not bashing, I just know the tank look much better than the pic shows.

Has the gourami ate any shrimp? Aren't Badis a little mean to other fish even though they might be smaller (I know there is a reason I decided to not keep them, but can't remember what it was)?

I like that you are trying to grow plants above water too, just to give it that extra touch.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

WaterLife said:


> Nice tank. I like the diversity of fish. I too went with doing a micro community tank rather than larger fish.
> Look into Psuedomugil rainbowfish species (Gertrudae Aru 2 or Aru 4, Paskai, etc.), even threadfin rainbows, small fish and are shrimp safe to the best of my knowledge (I've seen them kept in shrimp tanks). Colorful, very nice fins and definitely fun to watch them display at each other. Espei rasbora are another beautiful little fish.
> Get some more bottom dwellers as well, maybe dwarf corydoras species (Corydoras pygmaeus, habrosus, hastatus)
> 
> ...



No offense taken at all. The pics are definitely not the best quality - definitely need to get some better ones up.


The gouramis are pretty well fed, and tend to ignore the shrimp. Though i'm sure i've lost a few here and there - it's impossible to know how many I have since they're constantly breeding.

The Badis are a litttle territorial - but each has enough room to carve out his own little territory (typically a section of branch, or section of moss)


dwarf corys are a GREAT idea! I hardly ever see the Asian Stone Catfish unless I am up late at night when the nights go dim, I'll have to check into the compatibility of them first though. 

I will also look into the rainbowfish, haven't heard of that species before.

thanks for the comments! definitely appreciated!


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

3 months on 24oz?!?!? On a 120?? Man what's your secret. I can EASILY blast through a 10# tank in 6 months on my 75 gallon.


----------



## BigJay180 (Jul 20, 2014)

Veritas said:


> quite a while - probably 2-3 months.
> 
> I have a spare 24 ounce, as well as a couple of 12s from my paintball days that I keep as backup.
> 
> ...


What's the problem with the quality of your Aquatek regulator?

What bothers you about it? Curious because I have two of three 24 ounce containers somewhere from my woods ball days, and an $80 regulator is all that I would need.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

BigJay180 said:


> What's the problem with the quality of your Aquatek regulator?
> 
> What bothers you about it? Curious because I have two of three 24 ounce containers somewhere from my woods ball days, and an $80 regulator is all that I would need.



The needle valve is terrible, and takes a while to tune to get the correct BPS. It was a great "cheap" solution for when I bought it, but I kinda wish I had just bought a proper made co2 setup from the getgo.



bpb said:


> 3 months on 24oz?!?!? On a 120?? Man what's your secret. I can EASILY blast through a 10# tank in 6 months on my 75 gallon.



I don't push a lot of co2 in there - just enough to keep the algae at bay - and the plants growing.


I also use a GLA inline-co2 diffuser - which I have heard helps preserve co2?


----------



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

Looking good, I might have missed it, but what type of substrate are you using?


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

FishStix said:


> Looking good, I might have missed it, but what type of substrate are you using?



thanks!


Miracle Gro Organic Potting mix capped with Black Diamond.


I should have better pics up tonight - getting the wife to work her magic with the Nikon.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

had a terrible disaster occur since my last update. Chalk it up to "i'm a dummy sometimes" I guess. My digital thermometer had apparently failed, and I did not notice the temps of the aquarium skyrocket. In short - when I got back from a weekend vacation - I noticed my water seemed very very warm, and half my fish were missing....

I bought a new thermometer on a hunch - and found out my water was at 88 degrees! I lost every single CPD, Dwarf Emerald, Oto, 5 Scarlet Badis.....it was a disaster.

That was a few months ago, and I'm still trying to recover from it. It left me super bummed and down on the aquarium, I even considered selling it all and giving up. 

but, thanks to my better half - she encouraged me to keep at it, and just use this as a rebuilding point. We also were set to move, so it was an ideal time to Reset.

I decided to scrap the MGOPM in favor of Eco Complete. the MGOPM did wonders for my carpeting and deeply rooted plants - but was sooo messy whenever anything would get moved. Plus - I feel like the Blasting Grit cap might have been a little too tight - as I would have random bursts of bubbles. This despite a healthy population of MTS and Assassin Snails to churn up the sand.

Here is the initial reset.































I will be aiming for a much simpler scape this time

new stocklist includes:

Glowlight Danio (18)
Ember Tetra (15)
Scarlet Badis (7)
Asian Stone Catfish (4)
Dwarf Gourami (1)
Black Molly (1)
Fancy Guppy (9?)
RCS (umm...countless)
Assassin Snails (15?)
Neirite Snails (5)


I do plan to restock the CPDs and Dwarf Emeralds.....I might just need a little more time to let things settle. I had a HUGE colony of probably 30+ of each, actively spawning, always chasing around food. It was really disheartening to lose them.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about the heater issue. What was the problem? I've got one of the Tru temp controllers, but I'm not using it. I'm in FL so there isn't quite the same need. I am currently using a single 200w jager. I haven't even set up a thermometer yet though... 

I love the new scape. I recently redid my 75 gallon after a move and I think it looks much better now than it did. I also set up a 125 as a display in the entryway. I went from 5 tanks to 2 and I'm doing my best to stay there. Keep us updated on the tank. I think k you're off to a great start


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

The Dude said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the heater issue. What was the problem? I've got one of the Tru temp controllers, but I'm not using it. I'm in FL so there isn't quite the same need. I am currently using a single 200w jager. I haven't even set up a thermometer yet though...
> 
> I love the new scape. I recently redid my 75 gallon after a move and I think it looks much better now than it did. I also set up a 125 as a display in the entryway. I went from 5 tanks to 2 and I'm doing my best to stay there. Keep us updated on the tank. I think k you're off to a great start



thanks! I really am not sure what caused the temps to skyrocket so much - the heater (hydor 300 inline) has kept everything at a solid 77.5 degrees ever since. The only thing I can think of is something possible bumping the adjustment switch while I was doing tank maint.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Happens to me all the time with my hydor. The dial is sensitive and bumping it around can ramp it up or down easily.

I always check it though after I am done maint because of this.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxfisher (Jun 2, 2013)

If your dwarf emeralds are erythromicron danios, I have read that they should not be kept with celestials, as they will hybridize. This came up in the literature when I was contemplating mixing them in the same tank a couple of years ago. I had the A.sian Stone catfish with dwarf cories and there were no problems. The stone catfish, for the most part, only come out at night, so another bottom dweller would be nice. I recommend hasbrosus, which tend to stay on the bottom more, while pygmaeus and hastatus dwell mid-water a lot of the time. I love nanofish; this will be great!


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

Jaxfisher said:


> If your dwarf emeralds are erythromicron danios, I have read that they should not be kept with celestials, as they will hybridize. This came up in the literature when I was contemplating mixing them in the same tank a couple of years ago. I had the A.sian Stone catfish with dwarf cories and there were no problems. The stone catfish, for the most part, only come out at night, so another bottom dweller would be nice. I recommend hasbrosus, which tend to stay on the bottom more, while pygmaeus and hastatus dwell mid-water a lot of the time. I love nanofish; this will be great!




I forgot to list my Asian Stone Catfish! oops! I guess that helps show your point about how seldom I see them haha. I have 4 of the little guys - they are awesome.

I've also heard that CPDs and DERs have the potential to hybridize....but I have never ever seen it happen in any tanks i've had them in.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

Placed an order last night for a restocking of Dwarf Emerald Rasboras, they should be in on Friday. Super excited to have them back in!


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

ohhhh that heater/thermometer problem sucks  sorry to hear that. Tank looks great though, great dimensions


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

The Emeralds arrived last thursday, ordered 24 from Aquatic Arts - they are definitely my favorite online retailer. Always do a tremendous job packing their livestock, and I've had zero DOAs in my orders from them.


spent some time this weekend cleaning out the duckweed infestation as well, it was giving the tank a bright green glow. I sadly had to throw out a lot of my RRF, as it was just too time consuming to rinse every single plant of duckweed. 

Here is an update


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

CPDs finally came in! 

Added 16. Things are really starting to fill in, had a slight BBA problem - but Excel killed it off.

They're too small to get any pics of, but I'll be sure to post an updated picture of the tank tonight. 

Also - my Ecoxotic LED came in, so I am finally done with my lighting setup. I have the Finnex 24/7 for the back 1/2 of the tank, and the Ecoxotic for the front. I set it around 5 inches from the front glass - hopefully that is far enough back. The 24/7 is, naturally - going to run on 24/7 mode - with the Ecoxotic providing a 10 am - 6 pm blast for the front plants (DHG, S. Repens, Blyxa)

Current Stocklist (Updated 2/29):
35 Emerald Dwarf Rasboras 
16 Celestial Pearl Danios
15 Ember Tetras
18 Glowlight Danios
12 Scarlet Badis (9 Male AND 3 female!)
4 Asian Stone Catfish
1 Dwarf Gourami
a LOT of Red Cherry Shrimp
2-3 Amano Shrimp
Quite a few Assassin Snails
8 Neirite Snails


----------



## anfield (Dec 1, 2013)

What are you feeding the badis? And how are your shrimp surviving all this?


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

anfield said:


> What are you feeding the badis? And how are your shrimp surviving all this?



The Badis eat frozen bloodworms and frozen brine shrimp, even occasionally eat some flakes or pellets.


The shrimp are thriving, even with all of the potential predators. I bought 25 of them 3 years ago, and have no idea how many I now have. They've survived multiple moves, different tanks, the heater error that wiped out 80% or so of the stock list.....you name it. I think the key is that they hide in the moss and dirftwood. I'm sure i've lost quite a few to predatory fish over the years - but the population continues to climb.


----------



## TropicalAquarist (Jun 9, 2015)

Awesome looking tank! 

Lots of people say the CPS can hybridize with the Emerald rasboras, and that may be true, BUT if you've got them in a community tank little to no fry are going to survive!


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

TropicalAquarist said:


> Awesome looking tank!
> 
> Lots of people say the CPS can hybridize with the Emerald rasboras, and that may be true, BUT if you've got them in a community tank little to no fry are going to survive!



Yeah - people keep saying that - but i've never seen any evidence of it.

Once they fatten up and get in breeding condition - I will have one of my spare tanks to breed the CPDs and another to breed the DERs, but until then - i'll just enjoy them as they are. Adding the CPDs has made the DERs a lot more active and less skittish.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Any tank update? I love the nano fish.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

Update time!

The CPDs are doing absolutely great, and the Scarlet Badis are breeding! I haven't managed to grab any eggs (it's hard to do with such a large tank) so I might have to separate them once I get this new 20g Long up and going at my office.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, growing in very nicely!


----------



## EMW (May 31, 2016)

Awesome tank, man! Love the idea of tons of nano fish in a 120. Looks great, keep posting as it fills in.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

Update time! I moved around the Manzanita pieces, and redid some of the aquascape.

I've also added a school of 8 Rummynose Tetras. They are awesome fish!


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

*Update time! Now with Orchids!!!*

It's been a while since i've updated, but the tank has undergone some huge changes.

I have become obsessed with Riparium style plants and air plants. To provide lighting , I took a 24" Finnex Planted+ and mounted it upside down, it's working marvelous. Hopefully one day I can afford Kessil LEDs to simplify things...but am happy with the current results.

I have also rearranged the scape, trying to create more open swimming space for the Rummynose and Praecox Rainbows. 

I've also been experimenting with growing Orchids in the upper portions of the Manzanita branches! So far so good, with great root growth from them. 

and lastly, to go with the christmas season - I planted Ziva Paperwhite bulbs, and oh boy - they are taking off! The only problem being the weight of the stem tends to fall over, but I have flowers!


----------



## matt11390 (Apr 16, 2007)

When you siphon the substrate how do you do it in a way that doesn't disturb the sand? I love the look of sand but find keeping it clean frustrating. No matter how gentle I am ... I don't dig into it at all ... the sand gets messed up.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

matt11390 said:


> When you siphon the substrate how do you do it in a way that doesn't disturb the sand? I love the look of sand but find keeping it clean frustrating. No matter how gentle I am ... I don't dig into it at all ... the sand gets messed up.



No sand - Eco Complete. 

:smile2:


----------



## tatersalad (Dec 7, 2011)

Awesome setup! I was wondering what lights you have on the main tank now? Looks different from what you started out with.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

tatersalad said:


> Awesome setup! I was wondering what lights you have on the main tank now? Looks different from what you started out with.


Thanks!


For the main lights, I use an Ecoxotic E-120, along with a 48" Planted+ 24/7.

using the 24/7 mode, along with not having dialed in PPS-Pro and Co2 levels led to an outbreak of BBA, so i've cut back on lighting and just use the E-120, until after the holidays when I have time to get things right. Then, for the air plants/orchids/riparium plants - I mounted a 24" Planted+ to shine up and provide them with light.

oh - forgot to mention to - I've upgraded filtration to an FX-6, to compliment the Eheim 2075. Using ATI Max III Prefilters over the intakes.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

Update time!

The tank has undergone quite a bit of rescaping, and I played around with the riparium jungle a little. The Paperwhites did really, really well - but eventually got too tall and fell over, and didn't flower as much as I was hoping.

So i've replaced them with more orchids and airplants. 

I've also added quite a bit of Downoi, some Rotala Macandra Type IV, Sao Palo and my new favorite - Stauro Purple!


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

Updates!

Added a few plants from Riparium Supply / Aqua Verdi

Leather Fern, Umbrella Sedge and Dwarf Bluebell


finally broke out the wife's camera and got some decent pics


let me know what you think!


----------



## xpix3lx (Jan 26, 2016)

very cool! 
Curious, did you also use the riparium supply planters or if not, what did you use and how is it working out?

The inverted light was a genius move. Something i may have to try when the time comes to start my riparium.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

xpix3lx said:


> very cool!
> Curious, did you also use the riparium supply planters or if not, what did you use and how is it working out?
> 
> The inverted light was a genius move. Something i may have to try when the time comes to start my riparium.



thanks! I did end up using 2 Riparium Planters from Riparium Supply. I will probably end up buying one of the "grande" ones for the Leather Fern - the fern is HUGE.


----------

